# New Elk gun is bad luck? Nope.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I was on a combo hunt Monday in Idaho's unit 35. I was hunting Mule Deer and Elk. If I there was fresh Elk sign, I would hunt Elk, if there was fresh Deer sign, I would hunt deer. I was hunting along and the thought came to me that maybe my new Elk rifle was bad luck. I shot elk 4 years in a row prior to buying it, but didn't kill one last year after buying it. In fact, I missed a very nice 6 point with it, due to it being much farther than I had thought. I finally convinced myself it wasn't bad luck since I had killed a Black Bear and a White Tail with it. Not too long later I started getting into the deer. This is the 15th one I saw.





































My friend read up on the Boone and Crockett web site about how to score and he thinks he is doing it right. If he is right, it will go in the B&C book. He measured it at 188 1/4. I called the official B&C guy, but he said not to bother bringing it in until it has dried for 60 days. I heard that Cabelas has someone who can measure it, so I may go there and see if I can get an official green score. Either way, I am stoked.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW thats a BIG buck. You will have to take some pictures where there is a solid color. It will make that thing look 3 times bigger. The horns blend in to the trees and camo. I can tell he is Huge though!

Nice buck.

WHat are you shooting?

No Elk?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The gun was a Savage 116 chambered in 300WM. It was run through the custom shop to give it an extra 2 inches on a heavy barrel. It is topped with a Bushnell Elite 4200 4-16x40AO. The loads are handloads shooting a Swift Scirrocco 180gr over 75gr of RL-22. The bullet is leaving the muzzle at ~3119fps.

No elk yet. I saw a cow and calf about 15-20 minutes before shooting the buck and I saw a few bulls when I was scouting the area out, but haven't seen any bulls since my tag opened. I was in the same area hunting deer on Friday night and Saturday. The elk were in there then. I must have heard 20 or so bugles during the night. Some of the bulls were no more than 100 yards from our camp, judging by the sound.

I did see another very nice buck while I was packing out the horns and cape from this one. It was about equal in width, but didn't have the height, mass, or depth on the forks that this one had. Still, I'd have shot it if I had seen it before this one.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You will have to take some pictures where there is a solid color. It will make that thing look 3 times bigger.


Went out to do that just now, and realized that I lost my best Hush Hide jacket and the camera that was in the pocket today when I packed out the meat.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahh that sucks! Well, when you get a chance try and get some. I look forward to them!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Outstanding buck!!

It's always good to bloody a new rifle ASAP and often. You know a rifle is a keeper when you are able to "will" the bullet to the intended target, as if you know the bullet is there and placed well, before the trigger breaks.

Truely an excellent deer. Damned few will ever see a buck of that caliber, let alone kill one.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Excellent Deer Buggy!!! What is he...about 28-29" wide?? He sure looks massive enough to be a 180 + buck to me. Great Job!! He'll make an awesome mount!

Congrats Buddy!!

HM :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Outside width is 27 1/4 - 27 1/2 ish. My friend scored it for me B&C and came up with 188 1/4. I took it to Cabelas last night and had it scored SCI and he came up with around 193. I still can't believe it. I saw one on my way out with the horns and cape that would go 160 or so.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Man, what great luck! I went back looking for the lost jacket and shot a small 4/5 elk. Then on the way out with the first load of meat, I found my jacket and camera. Camera still works! Pictures to follow, but I have to go up today to recover the rest of the meat.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats a hell of a buck!!! Congrats on a deer of a lifetime!

There is nothing better then chasing big muleys, whitetails might as well not even be considered a challenge in my book.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You can check out my other pictures here......if you are interested....

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t142 ... ng%202007/


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I got the official B&C score last night. 186 5/8. I'll be putting my buck in the book.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats. He's a great deer.


----------

